# Date for a BBQ in Central Qld/ Cap Coast



## ScottBec (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought that maybe we should poll the dates:

The Saturday with the most 'hits' will be the one maybe at 2pm??

Then maybe we could look at doing them every 3 months or something??!!??!!


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 11, 2006)

B~U~M~P

Isn't there any bady interested now!?!?!


----------



## hornet (Apr 11, 2006)

i'm interested but i'm not sure of a date coz i have 2 get a lift with kris and kersten


----------



## munkee (Apr 11, 2006)

29th suits me best I will be coming from Gladstone. I'm not sure as to how many APS members are in this area. Should be enough for some snags and Beers though.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys! We were in Brisbane, hence the non voting lol.

The 29th would be great here too


----------



## munkee (Apr 11, 2006)

In Brisbane Eh? A likely story.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh dear....yes you got us  We were actually in Cnaberra....Fyswhick to be precise. Every month or so we go on a massive spending spree there. I thought I was doing a good job of hiding it :roll:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 11, 2006)

good thing you bumped it!
anytime is good except the 13MAY.....OMG!!!!!! thats the EXPO!!!!!
count me in....cmon Kersten pick a day...22nd is probably the best for me but which ever day you guys pic.


----------



## munkee (Apr 11, 2006)

The females in my family often do a shopping mission to go to all the nice clothes shops that aren't near home. Being male I never understood it but each their own of course. 

My super detective skills are able to uncover mysteries that only exist in my head.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 11, 2006)

kersten, if you make the shopping spree for around the 13th you get to go to the EXPO!!!!! to and also the BBQ on the 29th!!!.....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Expo?? Huh???? Where????

I picked the 29th


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 11, 2006)

ScottBec said:


> I thought that maybe we should poll the dates:
> 
> The Saturday with the most 'hits' will be the one maybe at 2pm??
> 
> Then maybe we could look at doing them every 3 months or something??!!??!!



Brilliant idea - Im for the 29th (but Im the silly chook that voted for the 22 :roll: ) and every three months or regular like would be an excellent idea. Perhaps we could talk about starting up the CQHS Central Qld Herp Society! (club, group etc). Im an ex-graphic artist so can design a logo!..


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

> Im an ex-graphic artist



How many hats can you fit on that head Purps?!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 11, 2006)

you'd be surprised....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

:lol: 

Get back to work girlie  You're procrastinating!


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 11, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh dear....yes you got us  We were actually in Cnaberra....Fyswhick to be precise. Every month or so we go on a massive spending spree there. I thought I was doing a good job of hiding it :roll:



Mmmm firecrackers  (its spelt Canberra btw) :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Lol shush you, I'm tired! I'll spell it Queanbeyan if I wish (yes that's right....it's a warning :lol: )

Errrr....firecrackers....yup that's what we bought


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 11, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol shush you, I'm tired! I'll spell it Queanbeyan if I wish (yes that's right....it's a warning :lol: )
> 
> Errrr....firecrackers....yup that's what we bought



Point taken, going back to my hole.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Pmsl are you taking your bat and ball too?


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 11, 2006)

Purp's.....You mentioned an EXPO........ What expo.??? Where??? I am just south of Bris So I may have to join in and meet you all....


----------



## hornet (Apr 11, 2006)

hey purps, i was actually thinking bout asking how would we go about starting a local herp clup so yea, we could talk bout that and i am willing to help


----------



## jezza (Apr 11, 2006)

where were you thinking of having this bbq??????? Jezza


----------



## Random (Apr 13, 2006)

Sat 29th sounds good... I will beat a lift out of munkee if necessary


----------



## Kersten (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh good question Jezza.....did we settle on a place for the BBQ yet?


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 13, 2006)

I was thinking the Cause Way in Yeppoon - - But if it rains (Haha) there's not much cover and it's an extra 25mins for the people traveling here

What about we make in Saturday 29th April at the Rocky Botanical Gardens/Zoo - - 2pm!?!?! Enough time to recove from the night before or drive here - - take your pick!?!
AND feeding at the zoo is at 3pm daily. (not herps though - they don't even have a perminate display yet - But I'll talk to Will {herper at the zoo} and see what I can arrange)

A guick overview of the gardens and zoo is below - Feel free to suggest other ideas and help me out with this guys!
http://www.rockhampton.qld.gov.au/searchresultdetail.asp?ITEM=9168

http://www.rockhampton.qld.gov.au/searchresultdetail.asp?ITEM=9171


----------



## Kersten (Apr 13, 2006)

Ooohhhh I've heard the Cause Way is awesome!


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 13, 2006)

what do you think about doning up some flyers for the pet shops (ones that sell herps and frozen rodents)?? 

Maybe gain some more interest - - so when/if it eventuates into a herp society we will have some more local support- - - -

Bec
P-S- I bought a new keyboard today - and it's like someone's moved all the keys around - forgive my mess ups


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's the best Cuaseway site I could find quickly - - 

http://www.australia-travel-now.com/causeway/

A good idea - We could have fish and chips


----------



## Kersten (Apr 14, 2006)

You have ones there that sell that?  :shock: Sounds like a great idea 

I'll put my vote in for fish and chips at the causeway lol


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 14, 2006)

there is only one pet shop in town that has beardies, netteds, blueys and 'spotted' and 'blotched' pythons (I don't know much about the childreni ??) and for frozen rodents - - I know of two places in town, but there are about 4 places that sell the live insects...

Are we making a definate descision then????

*The Causeway in Yeppoon at 2pm on Saturday 29th April*


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh and lets say family photos and name tags are essential!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 14, 2006)

ScottBec said:


> Are we making a definate descision then????
> 
> *The Causeway in Yeppoon at 2pm on Saturday 29th April*



I'll say aye to that :wink: And yup, nametags and...hang on....photos? :shock:


----------



## jezza (Apr 14, 2006)

The causway or the gardens would be ok, I'm sure that Will could organise something if we asked and we were all going to the gardens, but up to you guy's, we're easy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Apr 14, 2006)

is anyone going from brisbane ?


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 22, 2006)

~ B ~ U ~ M ~ P

I've been asked for directions - - - From Rocky: head north-east toYeppoon , approx 40km-

WAIT - I'll try and find a map


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 22, 2006)

count me in!!!!  do they have gas supplied bbqs there or do we do the byo gas thingo?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

Not sure, but Kris says a mate of his was there on the weekend. He'll ask him next time they're at work. I think there's somehwere there to fish and my kids love fishing (well they love us fishing FOR them...til the fish comes in and then it's "theirs" :shock: ) If Kris isn't working we might come up a little earlier and fish for a bit.


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 22, 2006)

what do you think?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 22, 2006)

i think its a brilliant idea, i just have to find it but shouldnt be that hard...after all, im a female... :wink: :wink: 

Will give you a call tomorrow around 11-12


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 22, 2006)

okay then, that attachment didn't work - - hmm - will try again!


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 22, 2006)

The map idea was a mess - - 

When you head to yeppoon, there are a series of round-a-bouts, theres one in particular that is very big and it's all flat - with I only 3 options (the one you're on, left to yeppoon, or right to... Emu park I think the sign says)
Take the right exit (passing the white ship looking thing that's the information centre - follow that road out and you pass several beaches - and the Causeway Lake is about 10km???

If you find the information centre - follow that road!

Sorry guys - Unless I pay attention I'm not good giving "Real" directions...


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 22, 2006)

good stuff, good flyer, although i would be tempted to swap HERPERS for REPTILES as at first glance it looks like something belonging to the health industry and when i first started with reptiles i didnt know what herps meant.


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep they have a BBQ with a gas bottle in it (I think you feed it $1/$2 coins and it heats up type stuff

Or there is a shop that you can order fish, chips, burgers etc....

Kersten - High tides are best for fishing at the Causeway (a flowthrough - so I'm told) on the 29th, it's meant to be about 3.81m at 10am - - - 

We've thought ahead - what wtih the long weekend and all, and have a unit booked in Lammermoore Beach for the Sat and Sunday nights!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 22, 2006)

hey Bec is that like a C/Van park? if so how much as I'll need somewhere to crash the night and the beach (in a unit as opposed to on the beach) sounds like a jolly good spot.


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 22, 2006)

there's a van park at the Causeway, otherwise where we're staying is Lammermoore Losge Units and it $90/night - 2 bedroom self contained - 

Otherwise there's heaps of places to stay for just one night/person... look when you get there...

Have to go guys - off to the flicks to see "Ice Age 2"

Chaio


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 22, 2006)

hi,
if you set up a herp club, i will join, i am moving to bundaberg in two weeks time. look forward to meeting some fellow herpers.
cheers.


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 22, 2006)

i forgot to ask. how long does it take to be accepted in qld after moving from nsw. 5, 10 yrs or am i jumping the gun a bit.
cheers.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 22, 2006)

pretty much straight away if you rock up with a carton of beer, some saussies and some herp pics.......


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 22, 2006)

do not think there will be to many probs there. once again look forward to meeting you at some time. hopefully sooner than later.
cheers.


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 22, 2006)

hi guys and girls,
thanks for pointing this out to me purple funky, i don't think i will make this one, but if you hold them mid month i'll have more chance, the last weekend of every month is full at the moment for me, lol, i'd have voted for this weekend if i had seen the poll earlier, 
i think it's a great idea, 

i live in mackay and it's hard to get a chance to talk herps with many people, 

cheers,
steve........


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

UPDATE ON BBQ

Was a fish n chips gathering and swapping of photos stories. I didnt manage to take any pics as I just plain forgot. Wish it had have been longer as I had a million snake/personal guestions but would have been better if i didnt turn up so late!
We had five members turn up being Scott, Bec, Slimbo, me and Pythonfriend. We've decided the next one will be in Gladstone with a date yet to be set, and meetings sooner than the three month mark as we felt this was a bit long to wait! After exchanging pics we all decided what an excellent hobby/lifestyle we have! 

We collectively decided to call the group Central Qld Reptile Club as Society sounded too formal and the feel of the group was one of a gathering of people just for fun, meeting people, swapping ideas without the secretary, treasurer thing (which is not to say that that isnt how it will end up at a later date if someone wants to pick it up and run with it).

I've designed a couple of logos for the group which i will post here probably late next week and set up a poll so people can vote for their favourite one.


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

I MISSED IT!!!! :cry: Thank god the next one will be here so I can get there even if Kris can't


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

I think the next one will attract more people who couldnt make this one. Bec also suggested having a meeting out here in Emerald which means everyone would have to make a full on weekend of it with camping/boating at Fairburn dam and fossiking for gems at Sapphire and Rubyvale and maybe even a herp hunting expedition out back of Rubyvale!


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

Yeeeehaaaaaw!!....I'd have to leave the kids with Nan and Pop for the weekend for the first time ever though.....we've tried "herping" with them in the past (looking for lizards) and they make WAY too much noise pmsl.


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

i wasnt sure if i would be a good idea as its so far away from everyone but making a good weekend out of it would really make it worthwhile. would have to be towards the end of the year so i heats up a bit and mainly to avoid the massive influx of tourists.


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

I like the idea


----------



## hornet (May 1, 2006)

i wasnt able 2 make it 2 this one but i will be able 2 if there is 1 in gladdy, also i like the emerald idea with a bit of herping, mite find scorp while were at it, mite even fine the Isometroides sp i been dying 2 get my hands on. http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/species/isosp01.html


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

excellent, would love to see you at both places H. Believe it or not I once saw a wild albino scorp when i lived at a place called Topaz up behind Cairns. Tried to catch it but too quick for me!  ..........oh no, no pic didnt happen!


----------



## hornet (May 1, 2006)

nice, i have heard a couple of reports about albino scorps


----------



## OdessaStud (May 1, 2006)

*What about us*

Hi sounds like you all had fun and the next bbq you have will probably be better.Im happy to help if you want to advertise this far out Im in South East Queensland and at the moment do not hold a licence did an oops.Im a widow and my kids are still too young to drive lol being 9 an 8 anyways if ever you decide to have one over this side of Qld id try hard to come id even do the salads.
Anyway let me know if i can help from afar
Cheers Odessa


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

It was good but not long enough! Two hours just shot past...  Really interesting meeting like minded people and spending some time in a different area/town.
Where are you exactly? Sounds like you might be closer to a Brisbane group?


----------



## OdessaStud (May 1, 2006)

Hi purple
Im in Durong which is 80klms out of Kingaroy definatly closer to brissy but still 4 hours away.


----------

